# Kommentare zu "Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen"



## rob (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*

sehr interessant!danke für den beitrag!
lg rob


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*

Wir wusstens doch schon immer, oder?? 
)))
Ist doch aber schön wenns wissenschaftlich bestätigt wird.

Kein Wunder wenn Foren immer mehr  Zulauf erhalten und Zeitschriften immer mehr Auflage verlieren

Blinker (vom Quartal 1/03 bis 1/05):
Druckauflage gesamt:- 5,38% (jetzt 127.633)
Abonnenten: - 11,08% (jetzt 37.696)

Fisch und Fang (vom Quartal 1/03 bis 1/05):
Druckauflage gesamt: - 6,27% (jetzt 83.667)
Abonnenten: +1,74% (jetzt 31.415)

Anglerboard Besuche pro Monat (1/03 - 1/05): + 286%
(von 406.301  Besuche auf 1.615.533 Besuche pro Monat)


----------



## rob (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*

jetzt muss es nur noch die industrie begreifen und sich da als markt drüber trauen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*

Sollte möglich sein, dazu ein Zitat aus der Studie:

53
Abbildung 38: 
Unternehmen nutzen Foren zum Vorteil des Kunden –

Bei der Bewertung dieser Aussage wird deutlich, wie unterfordert sich die Forumsnutzer vorkommen und wie gern sie in einen aktiven Dialog mit den entsprechenden Unternehmen treten würden. 

Nirgendwo wird so deutlich wie bei dieser Aussagenbewertung, wie offen die Menschen sind, die sich in diesen Portalen tummeln.

Deutlicher kann man die Optionen, die sich vor allem für Qualitätssicherer, Planungsingenieure und Marktforscher bieten, kaum beschreiben. 

*Nicht zuletzt ist diese Studie selbst ein Produkt der Inanspruchnahme des Feedback-Kanals Internetforen.*

In unserem Fall hat es hervorragend funktioniert, und Foren sind erstklassige
Feedback-Instrumente wir gehen davon aus, dass unsere Kunden und auch Noch-Nicht- Kunden zukünftig verstärkt auf diesen Erhebungskanal setzen.

Online Forschung ist schnell, fehlerunanfällig, kostengünstig – kurz: effizient.


----------



## Karstein (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*

Haste auch die Daten von Rute & Rolle für mich parat, Thomasen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*

Sind da nicht gelistet - werden wissen warum.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*

Noch ein interessantes Zitat für alle die mal an der Arbeit der Mods was auszusetzen haben aus der Studie:
35
Inhaltliche Kontrolle

Hier wird klar: Bei den rigorosen Einforderern totaler und uneingeschränkter
Kommunikationsfreiheit scheint es sich um ein versprengtes Häufchen von Idealisten zu halten, denen die Freiheit des Internets offensichtlich unangefochten und in
manchmal nicht ganz nachvollziehbarer Weise als oberstes Gebot gilt. 

Der Großteil der Befragten spricht sich dagegen für eine Kontrolle aus, und das nicht nur, um beleidigende, obszöne oder verbotene Inhalte zu eliminieren. Vielmehr billigen sie Freiheit ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser 

Sogar die doch ziemlich weitreichenden Kontrolloptionen, Beiträge auf ihre Qualität zu checken und gegebenenfalls zu löschen bzw. Veröffentlichung zu eliminieren, die sich nicht mit dem jeweiligen Thema auseinandersetzen. 
Zucht und Ordnung siegt hier klar über laissez faire.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*

Das fand ich auch witzig:
36
Eigentlich kaum zu glauben, dass nicht in jedem Forum, ob es sich nun um Gecko-Futter, Birdwatching oder Tuning-Zubehör für den Kleinwagen von nebenan dreht, die entsprechende Herstellerschlange wartet, um mit den Betreibern ins Gespräch und letztlich auch ins Geschäft zu kommen.


----------



## angeltreff (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*

Thoams & Karsten, die R&R hat nach eigenen Angaben eine verkaufte Auflage von 61.421 Heften (2. Quartal 2004). Diese Zahl kann man aber nicht mit denen von oben vergleichen, da die Verlage mit hauptsächlich 3 Angaben jonglieren:

verkaufte Auflage: das ist der "richtigste" Wert
Druckauflage: bedeutungslos, denn gedruckt ist nicht gelesen - dieser Wert liegt meist ca. 20% über der verkauften Auflage
Leser je Ausgabe: das ist der lächerlichste Wert und liegt bei rund 400% der Druckauflage; hier schlägt der Wunsch der Verlage, legitimiert durch fehlerhafte Berechnungen der AWA (Allensbacher Werbeträger-Analyse) , voll durch.

Die AWA erstellt die Statistiken übrigens im Auftrag der Verlage, die viel Geld dafür bezahlen müssen. Also richtig unabhängig ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*

Verkauf Blinker: 
Quartal 1/03: 88.837
Quartal 1/05: 80.201
= -9,72%

Verkauf Fisch und Fang:
Quartal 1/03: 53.909
Quartal 1/05:55.918 
= +3,73%


----------



## Sailfisch (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Verkauf Blinker:
> Quartal 1/03: 88.837
> Quartal 1/05: 80.201
> = -9,72%
> ...



Wundert mich nicht, im Blinker ist einfach zu viel Werbung!


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*

Moin Moin ,





			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Verkauf Blinker:
> Quartal 1/03: 88.837
> Quartal 1/05: 80.201
> = -9,72%
> ...


#
Die Zahlen sprechen Bände . Würde mich mal interresieren wieviele Abonenten der Blinker durch ihr Forum verliert  |kopfkrat . Mich sind sie schon los deshalb  |supergri . Da krieg ich hier bessere Infos und werde freundlicher behandelt  #6 .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## angeltreff (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*

Thomas hat ja oben die Zahlen genannt -11%, 1% davon geht auf Deckert.


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*

Für mich ist Fakt, dass die Angelzeitschriften schon seit Jahren die Entwicklung des Internet als *interaktives* Medium - und damit auch die damit verbundenen wirtschaftlichen Chancen  - weitgehend verschlafen haben. Ich selber habe vor etwa vier Jahren bei Fisch & Fang nachgefragt, ob es denn nicht möglich sei, Ausgaben - evtl. auch alte - auch online lesen bzw. kaufen zu können. Die Antwort war - Ihr könnt es Euch denken - DAS IST NICHT MÖGLICH.
Ich weiß momentan gar nicht mal, obe es denn wenigstens jetzt funktioniert !
Ich wünsche dem Anglerboard in dieser Zeit der schnellen Entwicklung eine "gute und glückliche" Hand !!!!  ... und immer einen Schritt voraus !!!
Burkhard


----------



## angeltreff (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*



			
				Gleissberg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß momentan gar nicht mal, obe es denn wenigstens jetzt funktioniert !



Natürlich nicht! Alles andere wäre auch sehr verwunderlich.  Sicherlich ist ein Grund dafür das Honorar, denn Texte und Fotos zusätzlich zur Printausgabe im Web veröffentlichen kostet auch extra. Aber es gibt eben nicht einmal die Möglichkeit alte Ausgaben zu bestellen. Das ist aber auch gar nicht gewollt und das gilt für alle Verlage. Ausnahmen sind Sonderhefte und "Exotenzeitungen" wie die K&K.

Und zumindest ich bin froh, dass die Verlage die Möglichkeiten verpennt haben oder aber nur halbherzig nutzen. Sonst gäbe es das AB eventuell nicht und ich müsste mit so halbgaren Zeugs wie beim Blinker leben (und solche Moderatoren ertragen). #q


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*

Tja, ganz ehrlich hätte ich von einer solchen Studie nix anderes erwartet. 

Das Internet wird halt teilweise von einigen noch etwas "schwiegermütterlich" behandelt und das unglaubliche Potential dadurch nicht erkannt. 

Wo kann man gezielter werben als in einem Forum? mir fällt da spontan nix ein...

Zu den Zeitschriften hab ich meine eigene Meinung.. und bin froh, dass die das Internet scheinbar immernoch nicht verstanden haben


----------



## Karstein (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*

@ angeltreff: herzlichen Dank für die Info! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*

Da ich jetzt schon einige Mails erhalten habe mit Anfragen wegen der Studie:
*Diese ist nicht bei uns zu beziehen sondern nur bei der Bifak!!*

*Hier nochmal der Kontakt für Bestellwillige:*
Mehr zum Thema erfahren Sie unter www.bifak.de oder direkt in unserem Institut. 
Der Geschäftsführer des BIFAK Peter Kruck steht Ihnen bei Bedarf unter 0234 325 3774 Rede und Antwort. 
E-Mail geht natürlich auch – unter p.kruck@bifak.de.


----------



## polli (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*

Thomas:
Schön gesagt.
Darauf kann ich mich berufen.


----------



## angeltreff (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*

Noch was zu dem Thema:



			
				Gleissberg schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist Fakt, dass die Angelzeitschriften schon seit Jahren die Entwicklung des Internet als *interaktives* Medium - und damit auch die damit verbundenen wirtschaftlichen Chancen - weitgehend verschlafen haben.


 
In seiner neuesten Ausgabe verkündet die "Fisch&Fang" stolz, dass nunmehr das erste Forumtreffen stattgefunden hat. Teilgenommen haben sage und schreibe




































*4 Mann* (und der Moderator).

Nun denn Leute, kann ja nicht mehr viel langweiliger werden.


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*

Kann mir mal jemand erklären, wie man es schaffen kann ein Forum für das man in einer Zeitschrift die Zigtausende Angler lesen werben kann derart tot zu kriegen ?

P.S.
Das ist jetzt nicht auf F&F bezogen.. in den anderen Foren der Zeitschriften ist es ja das gleiche Trauerspiel...


----------



## angeltreff (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*

Franz, dass schafft man recht einfach. 

Z.B. indem nicht mal die Redakteure Fragen von Besuchern beantworten. Oder man bastelt einen Link so, dass keiner das Forum findet. Dann kann man natürlich auch Forensoftware verwenden, die nicht wirklich benutzerfreundlich ist.
Gibt noch mehr Ideen ...


----------



## Uwe_H (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*

Ich finde die Studie trotzdem sehr informativ!!! Ist interessant zu sehen wie nahe wir doch am Puls der Zeit leben und sogar voll in wissenschaftlichen Studien aufgehen...was will man mehr...alles im lot auf dem Veteranenboot!!!


----------



## Gast 1 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas hat ja oben die Zahlen genannt -11%, 1% davon geht auf Deckert.



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*

Hier - für die dies interessiert - die neuen Zahlen bis Quartal 2/05:
Entwicklung vom Quartal 2/03 bis 2/05

*Abonnenten/Mitglieder*
Blinker:                       - 11,22%
Fisch und Fang:            +  5,43%
Mitglieder Anglerboard: + 268%

*Verkaufte Auflage Zeitschriften/Besuche Anglerboard*
Blinker:                 - 5,33% (jetzt 82.975 pro Monat)
Fisch und Fang:     - 8,23% (jetzt 49.475 pro Monat) 
Anglerboard:      + 298% (jetzt 1.606.500 Besuche pro Monat)


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*

Moin Moin , 


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier - für die dies interessiert - die neuen Zahlen bis Quartal 2/05:
> Entwicklung vom Quartal 2/03 bis 2/05
> 
> *Abonnenten/Mitglieder*
> ...



Gibt es dazu noch was zu sagen  |supergri  |supergri ? Nööööööööööööööö |supergri  |supergri ...
Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Gast 1 (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier - für die dies interessiert - die neuen Zahlen bis Quartal 2/05:
> Entwicklung vom Quartal 2/03 bis 2/05
> 
> *Abonnenten/Mitglieder*
> ...



Ganz klar,

für Alle, die Aufgewacht sind:
Im Internet ist die Zukunft.

Trotzdem mag ich persönlich auch sehr gerne was Geschriebenes.|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*

Ich auch, und anderen scheint es auch so zu gehen.
Guckst Du hier, da steht der Beitrag vom 14.07.2005 "Blinker vorn", wo sie laut AWA 18% mehr Angler erreichen (wollen).

Wenn also Auflage und Abonnenten zurückgehen, müssen also immer mehr Angler ihre Hefte zum Lesen weitergeben ))

Ich weiß ja nicht wie das berechnet wird, aber da scheinen Angeltreffs Bemerkungen zur AWA nicht so ganz daneben zu liegen.

Wenn man bei einer Auflage von um die 80.000 Exemplaren pro Monat also 530.000 Leser erreichen will, muß jedes Heft demnach von fast 7 Lesern gelesen werden.

Egal welche meiner Zeitschriften: Die lese nur ich.

Müßte also für mein Exemplar ein anderer sein Heft schon an 14 Leute weitergeben.

Ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei Euch ist.
Gebt Ihr Zeitschriften weiter oder werden die von mehreren in der Familie gelesen??
Wenn ja von wie vielen??


----------



## arno (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*

Moin!
Ich habe mir jetzt gerade mit einem Schmunzeln den Threat durchgelesen.
Warum reagiert bei solchen Zahlen die Industrie so langsam?
Ich denke mir doch mal , das die an Gewinnoptimierung ( eines der größten Schimpfwörter) interessiert sein müssten!
Wo sind denn hier die vermehrten Einbringungen der Industrie?
Über manchen Forenbereichen steht schon mal "Forenpate", aber da tut sich ja gar nix!
Ein Pate sollte sich mal bei seinen Patenkindern melden, oder nicht!
Ich würde meinen Patenonkel, wenn er noch leben würde, die Meinung sagen wollen, wenn er sich nicht mal um mich kümmert!
Da lobe ich mal so ganz frei und mit Recht "Terra Nova"!
"Terra Nova" fragt UNS, was wir wollen!
Gut so , weiter so!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*



> Warum reagiert bei solchen Zahlen die Industrie so langsam?


Gute Frage
Aber da ist sich auch schon was am ändern und das wird sich durch solche wissenschaftlichen Studien mit Sicherheit nicht verlangsamen.

Daher kann ich allen die mit Marketing zu tun haben nur empfehlen sich die Studie zu zulegen und zu lesen!


----------



## Gast 1 (17. August 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung zum Thema Internetforen*

Zum Thema mehrfach lesen:

Ich kaufe nur sehr selten und dann nur aus aktuellem Anlaß mal die eine oder andere Zeitschrift.
Der Grund:

Ich habe einen Umzugskarton voll mit alten Angelzeitschriften geschenkt bekommen.
Bis ich die gelesen habe................


----------

